# Help Replacing Headlight Switch in '94 Maxima



## akrilla (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a '94 Maxima GXE and I am trying to replace the headlight switch. From what I've read, the first step is to remove the steering column shell cover. I removed the four screws that were visible underneath the shell, but I am still unable to completely remove the cover, the back of the cover won't separate. Are there more screws that are hidden?

Please help! I don't want to pay a mechanic to do this because it seems like it should be relatively easy.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not familiar with you model but I have worked on some Nissans that have a largre plastic section like a U shape that holds the bottom part of the cover around part of the column. It just takes a pull straight down to remove. Just pull down at right angles to the column carefully and it will spread around the shaft to release. Best of luck.


----------



## akrilla (Aug 29, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I successfully replaced it, working great now!!


----------

